#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Мульт-иллюстрация к Первой Благородной Истине

## PampKin Head

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm

(1) А в чем состоит благородная истина о страдании? 
и рождение страдание,
и старость страдание,
и болезнь страдание,
и смерть страдание,
и печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние - страдание.
С нелюбимым связь - страдание,
с любимым разлука - страдание,
и не получать то, чего хочется - страдание.
Короче говоря, пять групп привязанности (упадана кхандха)- страдание.

*Мульт* 
->качать здесь<- 
файл .swf открывается Интернет эксплорером или проигрывателем флэшек
-=-
Необратимость 

Это будет перезагрузка. Это исповедь человека большого города. Хотя, наверное, это всего лишь один взгляд на то, что вокруг. В любом случае реакция будет неоднозначной. 

Впрочем, вот и цитата - "у всех есть мечты и желания, но время разрушает всё…"
-=-

----------


## PampKin Head

-=-
Терминатор, три 

Вот он, долгожданный ТЕРМИНАТОР, который трет! Только плохих или только хороших людей не бывает - все мы бываем разные… В этом антимульте, например, все - плохие  :Smilie:  

В общем, хаста ла виста, товарищи.
-=-

->качать здесь<-

----------


## PampKin Head

Теун Марез 
Возвращение воинов





> ДЛЯ ОБЫЧНОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА ЖИЗНЬ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ НЕЯСНЫМ И МОНОТОННЫМ ЗАНЯТИЕМ - СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕМ, НЕ ЛИШЕННЫМ ОПРЕДЕЛЕННЫХ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЙ, В ТЕЧЕНИЕ КОТОРОГО, ОДНАКО, ЧЕЛОВЕК ВЯЛО ПЕРЕХОДИТ ОТ ОДНОЙ ФОРМЫ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ К ДРУГОЙ ЛИШЬ ДЛЯ ТОГО, ЧТОБЫ ОБНАРУЖИТЬ, ЧТО СЧАСТЬЕ, КОТОРОЕ ОН ИЩЕТ, ПОСТОЯННО УСКОЛЬЗАЕТ ОТ НЕГО.
> ЧЕЛОВЕКА НАЧИНАЮТ ПЕРЕПОЛНЯТЬ ЧУВСТВА ОПУСТОШЕННОСТИ И ПРИТУЛЁННОЕ СТРЕМЛЕНИЕ ЗАПОЛНИТЬ ЭТУ ПУСТОТУ, НО ОН НЕ ЗНАЕТ, ЧЕГО ИМЕННО ХОЧЕТ, И НАХОДИТ ТОЛЬКО ОШЕЛОМЛЯЮЩЕЕ ОЩУЩЕНИЕ ТЩЕТНОСТИ, ИСТЯЗАЮЩЕЕ ЕГО СЕРДЦЕ. ОЧЕНЬ СКОРО ОН ПОНИМАЕТ, ЧТО ВСЯ ЖИЗНЬ ПРОСКОЛЬЗНУЛА СКВОЗЬ ЕГО ПАЛЬЦЫ, И БЫЛА РАСТРАЧЕНА НА БЕССМЫСЛЕННЫЕ БАНАЛЬНОСТИ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЙ МЕЛОЧНОСТИ.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати, в кино есть отличный момент, когда Тайлер отловил в кабаке какого-то азиата, уткнул в затылок ствол, вывел на улицу, поставил на колени и провел короткий опрос. Выяснив, что мужик учится на ветеринара, дал ему ровно неделю сроку на изучение ветеринарной науки в полном объеме. Пообещал проверить и в случае неуспеваемости — убить. Азиат от страха завывал и трясся. А у Тайлера даже патронов в револьвере не было — что не мешало ему пугать так, как надо.
> 
> Нортон сзади кричал: зачем?! А Тайлер ему ответил: ты только представь, как он обрадуется тому, что жив — поутру! И был, в общем-то, прав. Потому что по-другому подобные вещи не прочувствуешь ни при каких раскладах. Есть, конечно, и на эту тему техника, достаточно известная и распространенная — ежедневные думы о неминуемой смерти. Только одно дело — пытаться что-то себе внушать. И совсем другое — четко осознать неизбежность, понять, что тебе уже кранты. Вот это — да. Это — круто.


http://www.ruskino.ru/person/stat.ph...=goblin&page=3

----------


## PampKin Head

> — Я укрывался в этом доме почти три года, — продолжал дон Хуан. — за это время со мной происходили бесчисленные вещи, но я не думал тогда, какими важными они были на самом деле. Или, скорее всего, я предпочитал считать их неважными. Я был убежден, что все эти три года я только и делал, что скрывался, трясся от страха и работал, как мул.
> Дон Хуан засмеялся и рассказал, что именно тогда, по настоянию дона Хулиана, он согласился обучаться магии, что-бы избавиться от страха, который уничтожал его каждый раз, когда он видел чудовище, бессменно стерегущее его. И хотя нагваль Хулиан рассказывал ему об очень многом, ему, казалось, больше нравилось подшучивать над ним. Поэтому, если говорить честно, он был уверен, что ничему не научится здесь, даже добровольно связавшись с магией, потому что было совершенно ясно, что никто в этом доме не знает и не практикует магию.
> Но однажды он обнаружил себя целеустремленно идущим, без какой-либо охоты со своей стороны, к невидимой черте, которая удерживала чудовище на расстоянии. Монстр, как всегда, был здесь и наблюдал за домом. Но в этот день вместо того, чтобы повернуть назад и убежать в дом в поисках защиты, дон Хуан продолжал идти вперед.
> Невероятная волна энергии заставляла его идти, не заботясь о своей безопасности.
> Чувство тотальной беспристрастности позволило ему предстать перед чудовищем, которое терроризировало его много лет. Дон Хуан ждал, что монстр бросится на него и схватит за горло, но эта мысль больше не ужасала его. На расстоянии нескольких дюймов он взглянул на чудовище, а потом переступил линию. Но монстр не бросился на него, чего всегда боялся дон Хуан, вместо этого он стал расплываться, потеряв свои очертания, и наконец превратился в туманную бесцветность, в едва различимое пятно тумана.
> Дон Хуан подошел к туману, и пятно отступило как бы в страхе. Он гнал пятно тумана через поля, пока не понял, что от монстра ничего не осталось. И тогда у него появилось знание, что здесь никогда ничего не было. И все же он не мог объяснить себе, чего же он боялся. У него появилось смутное ощущение, что, хотя он точно знал о существовании монстра, что-то мешало ему думать о нем. Он тут же понял, что этот негодяй, нагваль Хулиан, знает все, что происходило здесь, знает всю истину. До этой минуты дон Хуан даже не предполагал, что нагваль Хулиан способен на такое надувательство.
> Перед тем, как свести с ним счеты, дон Хуан решил отдаться удовольствию обойти без провожатых все владения этого дома. Никогда бы раньше он не позволил себе этого. Прежде, когда ему надо было выйти за невидимую черту, его сопровождал кто-нибудь из хозяев этого дома. Это ставило серьезные ограничения на его передвижения. Два или три раза он пытался пройтись в одиночку, но понял, что рискует быть уничтоженным в лапах монстра.
> Переполненный необычной мощью, дон Хуан вошел в дом, но вместо того, чтобы похвастать своей новой свободой и силой, он собрал всех домочадцев и гневно потребовал, чтобы они объяснили причину своей лжи. Он обвинил их в том, что они заставляли его работать, как раба, играя на его страхе перед несуществующим чудовищем.
> Женщины рассмеялись, словно он рассказал им веселую шутку. И только у нагваля Хулиана был вид провинившегося, особенно когда дон Хуан, ломающимся от сильной обиды голосом описал три года своего постоянного страха. Нагваль Хулиан не выдержал и заплакал во весь голос, когда дон Хуан потребовал извинения за то беспокойство, с каким его эксплуатировали.
> ...

----------


## babochka

Не открываются и не качаются ссылки на мульты, обозначенные выше ((

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.antimult.ru/antimults/ant...-irreverse.zip

http://www.antimult.ru/antimults/ant...erminator3.zip

а корень мультов - http://www.antimult.ru/antimults/antipr/

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.antimult.ru/antimults/ant...13-thunder.zip




> Это частная небольшая трагедия, где бессердечие и невозможность любви - не примета времени - а просто то, что случается в жизни со всеми. И даже если кто-то рядом роняет слезу, многие не заметят пропажи…
> 
> Поможем ли мы друг другу, находясь рядом и чувствуя нелюбовь? Вряд ли! Но можно радоваться и одиночеству, потому что вокруг есть синее небо, осеннее поле... «Порой в мире так много красоты - не заступай за черту»…

----------


## PampKin Head

Фильм-иллюстрация к Первой Благородной Истине...
=======================================
 Фильм интересен в аспекте совмещения несовместимого...

*THE BELIEVER* 

трейлер http://www.apple.com/trailers/indepe..._believer.html

обсуждение
http://forum.sharereactor.ru/index.php?showtopic=1764

на шаререакторе
http://www.sharereactor.ru/cgi-bin/mzinfo.cgi?id=1220

===
"Фанатик", /Believer, The/
Режиссер: Генри Бин
В ролях: Райан Гослинг, Билли Зейн, Тереза Рассел, Саммер Феникс
Год: 2001
Страна: США
Производство: Fireworks Pictures
Дистрибьютор: Союз-видео
Жанр: Драма, Триллер
Продолжительность: 98 мин.

Главный герой «Фанатика» - Дэниэл - преуникальнейший тип. Он - еврей по национальности и по вероисповеданию. В этом, конечно, нет ничего необычного. Но он одновременно и антисемит. Логически осмыслить это сложно, но попробовать можно. С детства Дэниэл проявлял недюжинные способности. Если все другие вокруг просто поклонялись Торе и тупо следовали ее правилам, то Дэниэл постоянно пытался познать своего Бога. Он изо всех сил старался проникнуть в глубинный смысл иудаизма, доходя до крика в своих спорах с учителями и раввинами. Однако истина ему не открылась. Будучи не в состоянии понять свой народ и самого себя конкретно, Дэниэл решает возненавидеть то, чего не понимает. Переметнувшись в противоположный лагерь, перейдя на сторону антисемитов, он вдруг обнаруживает, что те, кто повсеместно кричат о своей ненависти к евреям, тоже ничего о них не знают. И даже не могут ответить на простой вопрос «За что вы так не любите евреев?». Постоянная внутренняя борьба осложняется еще и полным непониманием со стороны окружающих, как евреев, так и неевреев. Пытаясь разобраться, Дэниэл практически сходит с ума. Он начинает совершать противоречащие поступки: подкладывать бомбу в синагогу и в то же время бережно выносить оттуда Тору. Однажды его просветляет (быть может, это было божественное провидение?). Вот какие мысли начинают роиться в голове у Дэниэла: евреи - страдающая нация. Даже больше - нация, упивающаяся своим страданием. Они так долго скитались по земле, лишенные родины, их так долго преследовали, истребляли и гоняли, что это стало смыслом их жизни. Подсознательно каждый представитель этого народа ведет борьбу за существование - старается обеспечить себя, сделать карьеру, заручиться связями. И боится, боится, боится. Боится так же, как своего «тщеславного, жадного бога». Так что лучшим способом борьбы будет не ненависть, а любовь. Возлюби еврея и увидишь - удивится он. А потом и вовсе исчезнет с глаз долой. Понятно, что такие идеи не смогли помочь Дэниэлу заслужить уважение ни в одном из лагерей. Он обнаруживает, что стал настоящим евреем: теперь и его жизнь - это гонения и преследования. В отчаянии он совершает свой последний безумный поступок - взрывает себя. Но и послежизнь не принесет ему облегчения.
Сложно, очень сложно говорить об этой картине. Зрители после просмотра, без сомнений, будут делиться на две противоположные по мнению группировки. Понятно какие. Но останется один, который поймет, что евреи или неевреи - это не главное. А что главное - он должен понять для себя сам. Вот для того этот фильм, решенный в простейших кинематографических приемах, «цепляющий» только своими темами, и был снят.
===

----------


## PampKin Head

Текст-иллюстрация
==============

http://lib.ru/MEMUARY/CHECHNYA/zaripow.txt

*Альберт Зарипов. Первомайка* 

-=-
ПРЕДИСЛОВИЕ

     К середине дня все вокруг изменилось. Вместо утренних тяжелых и мрачных
туч  по небу не спеша плыли легкие  перистые  облака,  сквозь  которые часто
выглядывало солнце, освещая все вокруг ярким и радостным светом.
     Я  сидел на  корточках и смотрел, как  падавшие  на  снег  бурые, почти
черные капли и сгустки вспыхивают  под солнечными лучами сочным алым цветом.
Под  каплями снег  подтаял,  и  уже  образовалось  маленькое  озерцо  свежей
дымящейся крови.
     У  солдата был начисто снесен затылок,  и  черные  волосы были вмяты  в
бурую  мозговую  массу.  С  некоторых  слипшихся  прядей  стекали  тоненькие
струйки. Озерцо росло.
     Мне было не по себе наблюдать за последними минутами угасающей жизни. Я
хотел  встать и уйти к своим солдатам, но что-то удерживало  меня на  месте.
Каких-то  пятнадцать  минут  назад  солдат  был  цел  и  невредим:  стрелял,
переползал,  перебегал,  меняя  позиции.  А  теперь  он лежал на брезентовых
носилках,   весь   искромсанный  осколками  противотанковой  гранаты.   Я  с
несколькими  разведчиками  прикрывал отход  второй  группы, которая, покинув
свой  огневой  рубеж,  была  в,  казалось  бы,  безопасном  укрытии,   когда
разорвалась эта  граната, выпущенная  из РПГ.  После того как дым рассеялся,
стало видно,  как  двое  солдат  под  руки волокли тяжелораненого  бойца. Мы
открыли огонь  в  три ствола по домам, где  мог  засесть  гранатометчик.  Но
сейчас  все  это казалось  таким  далеким,  и  только  раненый  напоминал  о
случившемся.
     Несмотря  на  тяжелое  ранение,  боец был в сознании  и слабым  голосом
повторял одно и то же:
     -- Вертолет где?.. Сука... Где вертолет?.. Сука... Вертолет...
     Голову солдата осторожно поддерживал за макушку командир второй группы,
который терпеливо ждал доктора и отвечал солдату:
     -- Вертолет уже  вызвали...  Уже  летит... Вертолет  сейчас будет... Ты
потерпи... Сейчас в госпиталь тебя отправим...
     Доктор подготовил  перевязку и  начал аккуратными и быстрыми движениями
перевязывать  голову раненого. Бинт  сразу же  промокал алыми  пятнами, но с
каждым  слоем пятна все уменьшались, и вскоре голова стала похожа на большой
белый шар с редкими пятнышками алого цвета. $

     * РВДКУ -- Рязанское военно-десантное командное училище. $

     Доктор окончил перевязывать и встал:
     -- Бедняга... Могут не довезти...
     Я тоже встал и пошел к своей дневке. В моей группе тоже был  раненый, и
его надо было подготовить к эвакуации. Ранен он был навылет в обе ноги еще в
самом начале боя. Сейчас он лежал на  спальных мешках с блаженной улыбкой от
вколотого промедола  и тоже ждал  вертолета. Оба раненых были пулеметчиками,
и, наверное, тяжесть пулемета и патронов делала их неуклюжими и заметными на
поле  боя. Я шел  к  своим, чавкая  по каше из подтаявшего снега и грязи,  и
подбирал  новую  кандидатуру  для  замены  выбывшего  пулеметчика   в  своей
разведгруппе.
     Проходя  мимо  оборудованной  для пулемета  ПКМ позиции  на моем  левом
фланге,  я  почему-то замедлил шаг,  и  какое-то смутное и тревожное чувство
охватило меня. Эту огневую точку должен был занимать мой штатный пулеметчик,
но  утром он был  ранен, и теперь нужно было  искать  ему замену. Я мысленно
перебирал в уме  весь личный состав моей группы, но никто не умел обращаться
с пулеметом  так, как это необходимо в бою. Поэтому  единственной  достойной
кандидатурой на замещение вакантной должности  пулеметчика была... Я отогнал
от себя  тревогу  и  печаль и зашагал дальше. После всего пережитого сегодня
как-то не хотелось думать о завтрашнем дне.
     Ярко  светило  солнце, настроение  было отличное, потери минимальные --
красота. Я даже  не подозревал о тех событиях, что произойдут через  двое  с
половиной суток, по сравнению с которыми сегодняшний штурм покажется детской
прогулкой.
     Но  всего  этого знать  мне было  не дано, и  потому я с легким сердцем
сбежал по склону к  костру первой  группы, где меня уже ждал  крепкий  чай с
черными сухарями.
-=-



> Он  спрыгнул  на  дно канавы  и начал подниматься к тропинке. Звук  его
> шагов затерялся в грохоте  перестрелки. Но до  пулемета лейтенант  Винокуров
> так и не дойдет. Когда  он приподнимется над гребнем  вала, в его лоб ударит
> пуля и выйдет через затылок. Тело  лейтенанта рухнет на наш склон и скатится
> вниз  на  тропинку. Через несколько  минут  он скончается, не ощутив  боли и
> мучений.
>      В моем сознании  продолжали появляться  равнодушные и  как будто  чужие
> мысли.  Я продолжал лежать  на  склоне,  тупо ожидая  чего-то  неизбежного и
> рассеянно слушая звуки перестрелки.
> ...





> Очнулся я от треска  зарослей и криков "Аллах акбар", которые  издавали
> продирающиеся сзади через кусты  боевики. Я лежал на правом боку с поджатыми
> ногами и с  минуту прислушивался к окружающей  обстановке. Сзади на валу уже
> никто  не отстреливался, и  на  позициях второй группы было  тихо.  Со  всех
> сторон доносилась беспорядочная стрельба.
>      "ПРОРВАЛИСЬ. СЕЙЧАС  И ЗДЕСЬ ПОЛЕЗУТ. МОЖЕТ, МОИ БУДУТ  ОТХОДИТЬ И МЕНЯ
> ПОДБЕРУТ".
>      В голове  как-то механически и флегматично появлялись мысли, как  будто
> это были не мои слова, а чьи-то чужие. Я так и не услышал отхода моих бойцов
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.sota.perm.ru/forum/index....opic=1964&st=0

 :Frown:

----------

